# Fixing bumpers and keeping texture?



## pre 93 only (Oct 26, 2001)

I have some early jetta and scirocco euro bumpers and they have scuffs and dings. I want to know if they can be fixed up without having to paint them and keep the original texture.
I know I can use filler and then respray them black but thats not what I want to do if it can be avoided. I prefer the original style I can lavish with my favorite shining agent








Jasin


----------



## 1fastdub (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Fixing bumpers and keeping texture? (pre 93 only)*

I don't think it'd be possible then. The only way I know to repair plastic is by sanding. THat would get rid of what you want though. 
Best bet would be to get a new set or paint your current set. Good Luck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW: I could be wrong though.


----------



## pre 93 only (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: Fixing bumpers and keeping texture? (1fastdub)*

There is no such thing as getting a new set of Euro bumpers for a 79 scirocco








I went to see my bumper repair guy here and he said after they fix it they spray some sort of texture on. I will have him do a crappy US one as a test mule.


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

*Re: Fixing bumpers and keeping texture? (pre 93 only)*

I know a guy that 'repaired' the covers for Scirocco 2 euro bumps. He used plastic filler in the gouges, and pressed sandpaper into it to recreate the texture. They were then painted black, with plenty of flex agent. Looked very good IMO.
Use a satin black paint and it will likely look just like clean plastic.


----------



## Ironzey (May 17, 2002)

*Re: Fixing bumpers and keeping texture? (chois)*

What about sanding it then using rhino lining or something like that. That may work. 


_Modified by Ironzey at 6:35 PM 11-12-2004_


----------

